# Feesh Doodles: Slots



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll only do 2 at a time, and it's a first come, first serve basis. I request that once both slots are filled, please wait until they are cleared again before requesting. Since I don't have a betta fish meself yet, I figured to alleviate my wants and pains by doodling a couple babies of yours. This post will be where the slots will always be. uwu 

I also wouldn't mind trying my hand at other fish, snails, and amphibians. If it ends up being too much for me; I'll let ya know. 



> SLOTS
> 
> OPEN
> OPEN


Example 1 Example 2


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I gotchu,
This is Darth Bubbles. I would love for you to draw him


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

I just realized; one cannot edit first posts. OTL Ah well; 



> SLOTS
> 
> Scampers, I am your father
> OPEN


Yayy! First feesh. He is gorgeous, and dreamy. So mysterious too. Mmm-hmm. Bet he gets them ladies going wild.


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

A'ight both slots reopened! I made tha beaut. Pretty happy with it, actually. He was a bit of a toughy. (Black, everywhere.) For the curious folks click away. 



> SLOTS
> 
> OPEN
> OPEN


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bamb00stix said:


> I just realized; one cannot edit first posts. OTL Ah well;
> 
> 
> 
> Yayy! First feesh. He is gorgeous, and dreamy. So mysterious too. Mmm-hmm. Bet he gets them ladies going wild.


I love it! XD
Naw, the only thing that gets driven crazy is him... by the wonders of the fish on the other side of the divider. Oooo, if you want you could draw that little troublemaker.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry if this takes up both slots :I you can combine them in one pic so as not to take up another slot, I guess, in like a fighting stance (don't blame me I used to take tae kwon do classes as a kid).

Indigo is the purple one- he's very laid back, but he gets really excited when humans come around. He's also in my profile picture.

Neptune is the koi one (orange, black and white/transparent finned if you dunno what "koi" means)- he's quite aggressive and he flares a LOT.

Thanks!


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello, hello there! I actually quite like the fighting stance idea... It sounds highly interesting, and like it'd be fun to do! Koi looks so aggressive, haha. When I saw the pictures of these two I was like, "Ohh there's a tough guy." Indigo reminds me of my childhood betta. Ahh. 

I'll count you as one slot. ;P If I can't get the fighting scene to work out, then I'll just separate 'em. 



> SLOTS
> 
> Purplejay
> OPEN


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

'Kay. Thanks again!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here, you need a second slot filled 

This is my little boy, Sora


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

Sora is gorrggeeouuuss. Yess, I do not mind having the second slot filled. No, not at all. Ugh he's so pretty. He seems so chill, and like, lazy. Like he's so lazy, that he becomes a world record holder. eue "Just wait, wait five more seconds! You don't need air for those five seconds... HUZZAH AN HOUR!" Alright, guys, slots are filled. uwu Soon they'll be open again.



> SLOTS
> 
> PurpleJay's BWE _betta wrestling entertainments_: Pepe Le Planet vs Indi 2 Hotty
> Scampers with gorgeous scales


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's so funny that you get lazy, because Sora is actually a little brat. He will swim against the divider until he pisses Darth off and them swim to the other side as fast as possible and repeat


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

A'ight. I find my attempt at PurpleJay's pretty funny, and not bad. uwu Thank you for letting me have this kind of fun with them. Bwahahaha. It was really fun. uwu Curious eyes, clicks. Must share my humor. Anyywaayy, next up... The gorgeous diva! Haha, I can just imagine Sora becoming the Hulk now... Ohman.



> SLOTS
> 
> Scampers and the Diva!
> OPENREMO


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

Please let me know if you could try your hand with my Orion.


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

Orion is gorgeous. I've been eyeing him for a while, so but of course! Just to let everyone know: I probably won't be working on any drawings today due to me moving. uwu However, I plan to start again tomorrow! 



> SLOTS
> 
> Sora, the magical feesh
> Orion, the star of the show


----------

